# Late Release - what is it



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

What exactly is Late release ? Apprently i do this, im assumming at the momment it is at the final stage before impact i dont roll my hands over quick enough and do it maybe through impact?

can anyone else clarify this one for my usually when i figure out what im doing wrong its not long before its fixed and i move on but this ones been around awhile now and id like some advise on moving past it

i was thinking about some ways to combat it

either concentrate on practising my follow through a bit more try and make it more of a smoother transition of weight and arms from right to left, especially the timming

or maybe stopping at 80 degrees wrist cock instead of going the full 90 or potentially 100 if i try a little to hard, this could allow it more time but seems like abit of a cheat

cheers Rich


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

you are worried too much about too much stuff. 

when i get really stuck, i go hit them as hard as i can. (the following may not be the best advice, but ....)

really, dont think that much... you CANNOT CONTROL PERCENTAGES OF WRISTCOCK. when you get tense, it shows the most in the fine muscles, the wrists, the hands, the knees...

edited: if i'm 'releasing early' or 'releasing late' i move the ball in my stance for a quick fix, but it invariably varies..... but don't think too much on the course. if that doesnt work, i change something else small and try to remember for the range later. 

on the range, (sometimes) just hit them hard as you can for a while and throttle back until you 'release early' then find the swing speed that is right. i bet tempo is your problem, not swing mumbojumbo. 

oh, and i'm NOT a professional golfer in any way, so ... take it for what its worth (or what you paid).

edit: reread... sure, try rolling your arms over agressively through impact, but its a one-time or short-term fix. eventually you'll duck-hook a few and look for another answer.


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

hmm i can see what you mean about trying harder for a bit so you think the swing speed is to slow and im arriving late? initially i was very handsy my arms would do the work and leave my legs behind but its getting more and more togther now i just feel like theres 1 bit missing


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

your arms should rarely do the work on a full shot.


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

you sure on a small shot i would keep my body mostly still and the further i need it to go the more i tend to add body movement


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

I did a video on the release... it doesn't specifically discuss early or late release but I think it might be helpful to you.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, & Drills - The Release and Followthrough


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

the video was good actually very usefull, im starting to think that it is my whole release that needs, not nessaraly working on more like concentrating on in practice to make it a smooth 1 piece follow through

the delayed sound was freaking me out a bit 

in practice yesterday i focused on trying to put a slight puase in the back swing and allow my body to start the down swing and then the pro gave me a nice wind up and hold for 3 secs practice drill im going to do for a while, i think the timing of the body going first will short out my late release the 4 iron was going crazy distances yesterday


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

There's a lot of variation in release points in golfers. It's one of the main things that separates good ball strikers from great ball strikers.

Contrary to what you might think, you don't have to swing hard to have a full release, you just have to have a good enough tempo in your swing so that your timing is consistent.

A good release is all about the timing of when your hands enter the equation. Ideally your hands don't do a whole lot until they're nearing the bottom of the swing.

To correct a 'late release' visualize the movement you would make to skip a rock across a pond. If you do it too late or too early, the rock will go off line and won't have as much power as it can, because its not timed with the shifting of the weight.

Ideally the rock is released at the bottom of the toss. It might sound weird, but this is a very simple way of feeling a good release.

Steve video is good as always too


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Once you understand what's happening in your swing it's pretty effortless. The "correct" release is also a very natural one.


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

just wanted to let you know wed nights practice went prity good i found 4 out of 5 where good strikes with the 3 iron to the back fence, i dont know how to describe it maybe its something ive read and it finially sunk in but i just consentrated on the back of the ball 

ive been trying to improve my round performance compared to my range performance when im on the first tee at the course i just fluff the shots and many on the round there in after yet down the range even off grass its much better ball striking so ive been trying to improve my focus on the course and it seems to have improved the range as well

any ways im moving on to fading and drawing shots which im all finding very much to do with release im gunna start hiting one draw one straight one fade and then repeat with the 3 iron to try and improve my feel for the release and improve my striking even more


----------

